# 7.2 pkg_add broke while updating ports



## gjpc (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

7.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Aug  4 09:59:42 PDT 2009    :/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/OBMAILKERN  i386

I was going through the packages that require updating using pkg_add and just plain building ports and somehow I lost the ability to pkg_add -r.

Here is the type of error I get on every pkg_add -rv :


```
# pkg_add -rv png  
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/png.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 500 OOPS: vsftpd: not found: directory given in 'secure_chroot_dir':/usr/local/share/vsftpd/empty
Error: FTP Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/png.tbz:[/url] Syntax error, command unrecognized
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/png.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```

Anyone one have an idea of what I broke? 

I updated gnutls, libtool, apache22.  I think this happened while I was building firefox 3.5 and decided to abort the build and re-install firefox 2 that I had previously did a pkg_delete on.


----------



## gjpc (Sep 20, 2009)

/usr/local/share/vsftpd/empty is a valid directory on my local machine and I am running in root


----------



## gjpc (Sep 20, 2009)

Another hint:

```
]# wget [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/png.tbz[/url]
--2009-09-20 11:50:19--  [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/png.tbz[/url]
           => `png.tbz'
Resolving ftp.freebsd.org... 204.152.184.73, 87.51.34.132, 2001:6c8:6:d::2, ...
Connecting to ftp.freebsd.org|204.152.184.73|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... 
Error in server greeting.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2009)

The FTP site is down.


```
Status:	Resolving address of ftp.freebsd.org
Status:	Connecting to 204.152.184.73:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: not found: directory given in 'secure_chroot_dir':/usr/local/share/vsftpd/empty
Error:	Critical error
Error:	Could not connect to server
```

The error message is *theirs*, not yours.


----------

